# Questions about large roasted marrow bones



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am very wary of them - they are hard enough to crack teeth, can have lots of preservatives, flavourings and other chemicals (although the ones you have chosen seem safe in this respect), and are more prone to splintering than raw bones, especially if you were to put one in the oven. I prefer softer, meatier things my dogs can chew very safely, and preferably finish in one session - raw chicken wings, lamb or pork riblets, etc.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There was an FDA warning about cooked bones last year.

https://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm208365.htm


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie is crazy about those. When they get too small, you can out them in the microwave a few seconds and it melts and apparently dogs go crazy. I haven’t tried it yet though.

https://www.amazon.ca/Himalayan-Dog...517061357&sr=8-1&keywords=yak+cheese+dog+chew

She’s had one for about 10 days and there is still a small piece left. The store I bought it from sold so much they’re now sold out. It’s a new product they carry and their supplier had not enough on hand for the huge demand.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would opt for the Himalayan chews Dechi suggested over marrow bones. Other ideas would be buffalo ears or bully sticks. We give Buffalo Ears. https://www.petflow.com/product/bingo/bingo-smoked-buffalo-ears-for-dogs#


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I would opt for the Himalayan chews Dechi suggested over marrow bones. Other ideas would be buffalo ears or bully sticks. We give Buffalo Ears. https://www.petflow.com/product/bingo/bingo-smoked-buffalo-ears-for-dogs#


Good idea ! I also give bully sticks and pig ears. Sparingly, because they have a lot of fat content and Beckie’s stomach is sensitive.

Dogs like variety.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Beckie is crazy about those. When they get too small, you can out them in the microwave a few seconds and it melts and apparently dogs go crazy. I haven’t tried it yet though.


I can vouch for these yak cheese chew sticks as well. Dogs do love them and they can last quite awhile. Copper still loves his bully or pizzle sticks the best but can lay waste to them very quickly. On Lily's suggestion, I'm going to try the buffalo ears. 

Dechi, the yak cheese puffs up beautifully in the micro-wave - almost like popcorn. The only trick is to watch it carefully as even a few seconds over can cause them to burn. I put them in for 1 minute. At the 30 second point, they've puffed up beautifully .. then I watch carefully over the next 30 seconds. Very hot when they come out so they have to be cooled. I've only used the smaller remains from the yak sticks in the micro-wave when there's maybe about an inch left from the stick. Copper will usually toss the extremely light puffed up ball around, playing catch with it himself until he settles down to eat it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi I don't like the pigs ears too well because they are fatty. I worry about somebody leaving one on something like a piece of furniture or bed linens and finding stains. Vita I should say that although buffalo ears don't last much more than 30 minutes for my big dogs I bet they would be lasting treats for your little girl.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Ix-nay on the buffalo ears. That's one thing that I love about the US ... availability of product. 

So, thru Amazon, I can buy 1 Bingo buffalo ear at around $8 or $9. The catch is I have to add $23 to $25 to ship it here to Canada. 

*sigh*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevvie said:


> Ix-nay on the buffalo ears. That's one thing that I love about the US ... availability of product.
> 
> So, thru Amazon, I can buy 1 Bingo buffalo ear at around $8 or $9. The catch is I have to add $23 to $25 to ship it here to Canada.
> 
> *sigh*


That is too bad! I order mine in bulk and autoship from PetFlow and I think I don't pay more than $25 per bag of 25. If I make to Toronto and environs this summer maybe I will bring more buffalo ears than I will use for the trip.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Lily, you're the best. I'm laughing because I was trying to figure out what US contact (friend or family) I can use as a temporary warehouse for contraband American goods. Furthermore, how do I explain to the family/friend person (who doesn't have a dog) that they're harbouring buffalo ears for me? The scheduling/explanation/transport logistics became so overwhelming, I just threw my hands in the air and said out loud: "It's not like we don't have buffalo in Canada!"

Fingers crossed that you can make the trip to Canada ... and not just for buffalo ears!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No no no on the cooked bones here too! Another vote for bullysticks, buffalo ears & yak cheese! The only good bones are the softer RAW rib bones...they are soft enough to knaw on and not break teeth. I love when I can find baby back ribs or lamb ribs on sale! (beef or pork!) Yak cheese is pricey but long lasting for small dogs ...I get the med size for Molly (13 # miniX) Molly is a lite chewer so a buffalo ear or bully stick can last her a few days!!! Yak cheese she will spend all day trying to eat it all, she loves it sooo much! I take it away from her after awhile ..............LOL!!!


----------

